# Langsamerer Download mit LAN Kabel?



## blackslider91 (16. Oktober 2019)

Servus,

ich habe seit heute einen 250mbit Tarif von 1und1.
Der Router steht im EG, der PC im DG (2.Stock). Dazwischen habe ich ein CAT5 oder 6 Verlegekabel verlegt, und an beiden enden eine RJ45 Unterputzdose verbaut.
Jedoch habe ich nicht die 4 Aderpaare angeschlossen sondern nur 2 Aderpaare. Somit habe ich eine LAN Verbindung zwischen PC und FritzBox von 100mbit.

Beim Speedtest oder beim Download eines Spiels habe ich "nur" eine Downloadgeschwindigkeit von ~10mb/s.

Liegt es daran, dass ich nur eine 100mbit Leitung zur FritzBox habe oder liegt es an was anderem?
Wenn ich die anderen 2 Aderpaare anschließe, sodass alle 4 Paare angeschlossen sind, habe ich 1000mbit zwischen PC und FritzBox? 
Somit müsste mein Problem behoben sein oder?

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Oktober 2019)

Grundsätzlich:
Endgeräte die mit Patchkabeln verbunden sind handeln beim Einschalten immer zuerst die maximal mögliche Bandbreite aus, dabei ist das jeweils langsamste gerät maßgeblich und die verbindungsqualität (Kabeldämpfung).
Bedeutet ein 1000MBit und ein 100MBit-Gerät die mit einem LAN-Kabel verbunden sind werden sich auf 100 MBit einigen es sei denn die Kabelqualität ist so schlecht dass nur 10 gehen.

ABER:
Was ich bei dir vermute ist schlichtweg, dass du MegaBIT und MegaBYTE verwechselst - denn 100 MBit/s sind rechnerisch 12,5 MB/s - abzüglich Overhead kommste da bei deinen 10-12 MB/s netto Datenrate raus.


----------



## blackslider91 (16. Oktober 2019)

Also kann ich mit meiner jetztigen 100mbit Leitung zum PC keine 250mbit empfangen? Da das Kabel zu langsam ist?
Ich brauch ein 1000mbit kabel um es zu empfangen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Oktober 2019)

Für 250 MBit zu übertragen müssen alle beteiligten Geräte 1000 MBit-Anschlüsse nutzen UND du musst dazwischen Kabel nutzen die diese Datenrate erlauben.
Tipp am Rande: Das Kabel ist in den seltensten Fällen das problem - selbst uralte CAT5e-Kabel können in aller Regel problemlos 1000 MBit. Aber dein Router muss 1000 können und dein Netzwerkcontroller am PC ebenfalls.



blackslider91 schrieb:


> Also kann ich mit meiner jetztigen 100mbit Leitung zum PC keine 250mbit empfangen?


Du bist schon lustig. Denk mal scharf nach - die Frage ist ungefähr so sinnvoll wie "also kann ich in einen 10 Liter-Eimer keine 25 Liter einfüllen".


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Oktober 2019)

Du hast bei den Netzwerkdosen nicht alle 8 Kabel aufgelegt?
Warum nicht?

Wenn du alle 8 Adern verwendest bekommst du auch den kompletten Speed, den deine FB und Netzwerkkarte unterstützen.

Ist deine FB auch am Gigabit-Lan mit dem Netzwerk verbunden? Hat dein PC einen Gigabit-Netzwerkanschluss?


----------



## Tekkla (17. Oktober 2019)

Alle Adern anschließen und du bekommst 100-125 MByte/s.


----------



## Torben456 (17. Oktober 2019)

Wieso schließt man nicht alle 4 Adern-Paare an? Hat das Ganze einen gewissen Grund? 

Schließe bitte alle Adern an deine Netzwerk-Dose und achte darauf, dass beide Dosen mit dem selben Typ gepatcht werden! Es gibt einmal Typ A und einmal Typ B, welchen du nutzt ist egal, solange beide Dosen gleich gepatcht wurden!


----------



## blackslider91 (17. Oktober 2019)

Hab nun alle 8 Adern angeschlossen. Ohne verbesserung. Das komische ist, mit einem 10m CAT6 Kabel habe ich am Laptop nur 160mbit, statt 250mbit, warum? Schlechtes Kabel, zu langes Kabel? 
Werde nun vom EG (position FritzBox) zum DG (Switch & PC) eine komplett neue, nicht unterbrochene Leitung legen, inkl 2 neue aufputz RJ45 Dosen. 
Welches Kabel soll ich nehmen? CAT7 1000mhz,1500mhz? 
Welche Aufputzdose? 

Kabellänge beträgt etwa 20-25m, sollte kein Problem sein um die 250mbit Leitung voll zu nutzen, oder?


----------



## Tekkla (17. Oktober 2019)

160 MBit von maximalen 250 MBit, die man euch seitens des Providers über den Inetanschluss im Idealfall bereitstellt? Kabelinternet? Richtig? 

 CAT5e reicht für Gigabit Netzwerk. Selbst für 10 GBit sollte das reichen - wenn auch eine bessere Schirmung empfohlen wird.


----------



## blackslider91 (17. Oktober 2019)

Ja, 1und1 250mbit Kabelleitung. Laut Fritzbox empfange ich 250mbit.
Wieso habe ich dann keine 250mbit sondern nur 160mbit? Bei 10m CAT6... 
Also macht es keine Probleme mit den ca. 25m Kabellänge? 
Aber CAT7 ist von der Schirmung besser als CAT5e, dann nehm ich gkeich CAT7. Wenn schon gleicht vernünftig...


----------



## Tekkla (17. Oktober 2019)

250 MBit steht da nur, weil das die Gegenstelle dir so anzeigen soll. Mit realen Werten hat das nichts zu tun. Deswegen steht in deinem Vertrag ja auch nur "bis zu 250 MBit/s". Deine Leitung scheint physikalisch weit über 100 MBit/s zu erlauben, aber für 250 MBit/s reicht es aber nicht. Ich hattre seinerzeit einen DSL 50 Vertrag, wo ich wegen zu langer Leitung und zu vielen Signalfehlern nur stabile 34 MBit bekommen konnte. Ich vermute, sowas liegt auch bei dir vor. Um aber einen Engpass beim Speedtest auszuschließen, solltest du mal verschiedene Server in deiner Region zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten testen. Ebenso deinen Rechner mal mit einem kurzen Kabel direkt an den Router hängen und dort dann messen. Nicht dass du da einer doofen Messung wegen ein nicht vorhandenes Problem suchst.

25m sind bei einer festen Verkabelung keine Strecke. Wenn du in Richtung 100m kommst, dann muss man sich Gedanken machen.  Und CAT7 ist eine gute Wahl. Wenn, dann richtig ist die richtige Einstellung.


----------



## blackslider91 (17. Oktober 2019)

Das komische ist, es steht bei der Fritzbox - Anschluss 265mbit und Verbunden bin ich mit 259mbit.
Laut aussage vom 1und1 Kundenservice habe ich keinerlei Störungen und laut deren aussage muss ich die 259mbit Empfangen. 

Naja, werde mir zum Probieren ein ca, 2m CAT7 Kabel holen und den pc direkt an der Fritzbox anstecken. 

Wie viel mhz sollte das Verlegekabel denn haben?


----------



## IICARUS (17. Oktober 2019)

Was der Router anzeigt darfst nicht beachten, was du real per Speedtest erreichst ist ausschlaggebend und das auch nur wenn per Lan-Kabel direkt mit dem Router der Test stattfindet. Am besten um sicher zu gehen in der nähe des Routers testen ohne irgendwelche Zwischenverbindungen. Mit W-Lan, D-Lan kann es Abweichungen geben oder wenn Zwischenverbindungen fehlerhaft sein können.

In meinem Test ist mein Lan-Kabel nur 3-4 Meter lang und direkt  mit dem Router verbunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Speedtest Custom - Test your internet speeds

Kommt aber auch auf die Gegenstelle(Testserver) mit an.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Oktober 2019)

blackslider91 schrieb:


> Naja, werde mir zum Probieren ein ca, 2m CAT7 Kabel holen und den pc direkt an der Fritzbox anstecken.


Das ist das beste. Dann kannst du Signalfehler auf deiner langen Leitung zum PC ausschließen.



blackslider91 schrieb:


> Wie viel mhz sollte das Verlegekabel denn haben?


Da du 10 GBit Verkabelung anpeilen solltest, sind es 600 MHz. Je nach Länge der Leitung geht auch weniger. Siehe dazu die Tabelle hier.


----------



## Matusalem (18. Oktober 2019)

Vielleicht noch ganz interessant:

Auf LAN-Ebene gibt es nur die Datenraten 10, 100, 1000 und bei 10Gbit/s noch 10000 Mbit/s. 

Es gibt nichts dazwischen, keine Abstufungen wie bei WLAN oder PowerLine.

Wenn Du also auf höheren Protokollebenen eine Datenrate von höher 100 Mbit/s erreichst, dann hast Du auf LAN-Ebene auf jeden Fall eine Datenrate von wenigstens 1000 MBit/s (1 Gbit/s).


----------



## blackslider91 (18. Oktober 2019)

Wie würdet Ihr das verkabeln?
Der Router steht im EG, und der PC steht im 2.OG.
Mein Plan wäre: Router - Patchkabel - Aufputzdose CAT6a - CAT7 Verlegekabel - Aufputzdose CAT6a - Patchkabel - PC. 

Oder, Router - CAT7 Verlegekabel mit aufgecrimpten RJ45 Steckern - RJ45 Kupplung - Patchkabel - PC.

Ich wäre für die 1. Methode, mit den Aufputzdosen. Hab ich da einen Leistungsverlust? 

Kann ich das CAT7 in eine RJ45 Aufputzdosen einpinnen?


----------



## Torben456 (20. Oktober 2019)

Also Verlegekabel ist nicht zum krimpen gedacht, ich würde normale Netzwerkdosen verwenden.


----------



## blackslider91 (29. Oktober 2019)

So, hab nun alles hinter mir.
2 Aufputzdosen und ein 13m CAT7 kabel. 
Von der Fritzbox geht ein 2m CAT6A kabel in die Dose und von der 2. Dose ein ca. 5m CAT6A Kabel weg. 
Ich habe nun die Volle Bandbreite. Lade mit 27-29mb/s. So gefällt mir das. 

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## DOcean (29. Oktober 2019)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Also Verlegekabel ist nicht zum krimpen gedacht, ich würde normale Netzwerkdosen verwenden.



jein, es gibt passende Stecker für Verlegekabel-> https://www.amazon.de/InLine®-Crimpstecker-starre-Kabel-Verlegekabel/dp/B00D2RJSIS

aber mit Dosen ist es schicker und Änderungen sind einfacher umzusetzen, daher


----------

